# Zoo Trip #3 - Snakes



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Not on a plane, nor are they plain.

Kermit










Python with Pride










Fangs with fungi










Eyebrowed buttercup










Give me dew regard










Rattler










Viperous










Martin.


----------

